# WoW Grafik lässt sich nicht umstellen!



## Zroxx (12. März 2011)

Hallo meine lieben Experten,

Ich habe zwar ein WoW Problem aber ich habe es hier gepostet weil ich denke das ihr mir möglicherweise besser helfen könnt.
Mein Problem ist, dass sich die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel nicht verändern lassen!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Pc zugelegt damit ich WoW auf "Ultra"-Grafik spielen kann, doch wenn ich "Ultra" einstelle verändert sich nichts und es bleibt auf der schlechtesten Qualität.
Ich habe es auch als Administrator versucht doch da funktioniert es auch nicht. Der Regler steht zwar auf "Ultra", doch die Grafik selbst bleibt so als wäre der Regler auf "Niedrig".
Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich, denn WoW auf niedriger Grafik macht keinen Spaß   

MfG,
Zroxx


----------



## Xerivor (12. März 2011)

Sind die Dateien im WoW Ordner Schreibgeschützt? Oder überschreibt deine Grafikkarte die Einstellungen des Spiels ist oft so bei AA Einstellungen. Und poste evtl mal deinen PC.


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

Config.WTF löschen wäre das Einfachste.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2011)

Ist überhaupt ein aktueller Grafikkartentreiber installiert? Nicht das Windows einen Standardtreiber nutzt, der wohl bei jedem Spiel Probleme machen würde.


----------



## Zroxx (12. März 2011)

Also mein PC ist mehr als gut genug für WoW, aber ich poste trotzdem mal die Komponenten:

GeForce GTX470
8GB Ram
Phenom ll X4 965 Quad Core

Die anderen Komponenten sind weniger wichtig denk ich mal aber sie sind an die drei oben angepasst. 

P.S. : Wie kann man die Ordner finden? Hatte immer Windows Xp wo man nur rechtsklick auf Start machen musste und auf "explore", jetzt habe ich Windows 7 aber ich kenne mich damit noch nicht aus.


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

Welche Ordner?


----------



## Zroxx (12. März 2011)

Naja alle Ordner der Festplatte. 
Hab hier ein Bild das ich als Beispiel aus Google gesucht hab. So hats ja immer auf Xp ausgeschaut. Unter "Program files" waren dann die Ordner rechts aufgelistet unter denen auch der "World Of Warcraft" Ordner war der alles behinhaltet hat (Interface, Cache, Wtf, etc.).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orias_ (12. März 2011)

nun Rechtsklick auf das Win Symbol und Windows Explorer


----------



## Zroxx (12. März 2011)

Orias_ schrieb:


> nun Rechtsklick auf das Win Symbol und Windows Explorer



Danke  ,
nur aus irgend einem Grund ist der WoW Ordner dort nicht zu finden..


----------



## Tolemy (12. März 2011)

schonmal nach wow gesucht, wenn du 64bit haste steht wow im Programme (x86) ordner.


----------



## Zroxx (12. März 2011)

Tolemy schrieb:


> schonmal nach wow gesucht, wenn du 64bit haste steht wow im Programme (x86) ordner.




Also der WoW Ordner ist nur zu finden wenn ich ihn in der Suchleiste suche, aber er ist weder im (x86)- noch im normalen Programme Ordner zu finden.
Dann muss ich halt immer in der Suchleiste danach suchen^^
Ich werd mal Arosks Idee versuchen, Config.WTF löschen.


----------



## Tolemy (12. März 2011)

oder rechtsklick auf die verknüpfung auf desktop, dann dateipfad öffnen. 
wenn du den ordner schon mit suche gefunden hast sieht man im oberen teil 
des fensters auch ne angabe wo der order ist.

bei mir steht da:  << ACER(C > Programme(x86) > World of Warcraft >


----------



## muehe (12. März 2011)

mal angewöhnen mehrere Partitionen zu erstellen  sowas gehört eigentlich nicht auf C:


----------



## Zroxx (12. März 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt die Grafikeinstellungen auf "Ultra" setze verändert sich nur die Qualität des Wassers. Der rest bleibt kantig etc.
Help..
Ich habe übrigens Arosks Vorschlag durchgeführt und den Config.WTF gelöscht aber es hat nichts bewirkt.


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Naja alle Ordner der Festplatte.
> Hab hier ein Bild das ich als Beispiel aus Google gesucht hab. So hats ja immer auf Xp ausgeschaut. Unter "Program files" waren dann die Ordner rechts aufgelistet unter denen auch der "World Of Warcraft" Ordner war der alles behinhaltet hat (Interface, Cache, Wtf, etc.).
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung was das Problem ist, das gibts bei Windows 7 ebenfalls.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (12. März 2011)

starte WoW mal als Admin also Rechtsklick -> "Als Admin..."


----------



## Zroxx (12. März 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> starte WoW mal als Admin also Rechtsklick -> "Als Admin..."



Hab ich gemacht, hat aber auch nicht funktioniert. Bin ich es einfach nur gewohnt schlechte Grafik zu haben weil ich seit nem halben Jahr auf niedriger Grafik spiele oder was?
Ich dachte "Ultra" Grafik macht das Spiel...schön? Weil das einzige was sich von "Niedrig" auf "Ultra" verändert ist der Schatten und die details aber z.B. Umhang und so sind noch immer kantig, vor allem wenn es hin und her wedelt...
Und von der Seite z.B. die Fackel eines Soldaten sieht nicht schön aus...ist ganz eckig und geht runter wie ´ne Stiege so.
Ich erwähne mal das die Windows 7 Version keine Originalversion ist, aber ich glaube nicht das das was damit zu tun haben könnte oder? Weil die Echtheit der Kopie wurde nicht bestätigt (was auch im Hintergrund steht) und da kann ich deswegen z.B. keinen Hintergrund haben (der ist stattdessen schwarz). Diese Woche wird die Kopie jedoch "gültig" gemacht, also kann ich dann Hintergrund haben etc. 
Aber ich glaube nciht das das Schuld an WoW haben könnte, dachte aber ich erwähns trotzdem mal.


----------



## OldboyX (12. März 2011)

Auflösung + Multisampling


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. März 2011)

Jo, mit ner GTX470 kannste auch ruhig in den NVidia Settings alles auf Anschlag stellen (Rechtsklick aufn Desktop) Hast eig den neusten Grafiktreiber installiert?


----------



## Zroxx (13. März 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Jo, mit ner GTX470 kannste auch ruhig in den NVidia Settings alles auf Anschlag stellen (Rechtsklick aufn Desktop) Hast eig den neusten Grafiktreiber installiert?



Den Tipp hat mir ein Gildenmitglied gestern auch gegeben, das hab ich jetzt auch gemacht aber es hat nichts geholfen.
Irgendwie scheint sich die Texturauflösung nicht zu verändern, denn Charaktere, NPCs, etc. sind noch immer stufig. Schattenqulität, Sichtweite, Details und so werden verändert, aber einer der wichtigsten Sachen, die Texturauflösung scheint bei  Charakteren und der Umgebung nicht zu funktionieren. Ich sehs auch z.B. in der Charakterauswahl, wenn ich auf den Goblin klicke sind vor allem seine Orhen z.B. gaanz stufig, da erkennt man es dann am besten. Es ist wirklich irritierend denn es zieht alle anderen "Ultra"-Einstellungen mit in den Dreck, sozusagen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2011)

Multisample in WoW mal auf Anschlag drehen. Ansonsten isses halt die WoW Grafik an der man nicht viel ändern kann.


----------



## Xerivor (13. März 2011)

Klingt für mich wirklich danach das dass Multisample vom Nvidia Treiber unterbunden wird. Ganz sicher das dort wirklich nichts falsch eingestellt ist? Hatte nämlich mal genau das gleiche Problem.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. März 2011)

post mal bitte nen screenshot


----------



## Zroxx (15. März 2011)

Danke an alle die mir den Multisampling Vorschlag gemacht haben 
Multisampling war auf 1x eingestellt und ich habs auf das höchste, also 8x gestellt, und tadaa: WoW in seiner vollen Pracht !
Vielen, vielen dank an alle für die Vorschläge und die Hilfe für mein Problem!

MfG,
Euer glücklicher Zroxx


----------

